
Ask HN: Why do people search for a resume builder? - aginovski
Hi there,<p>I&#x27;m currently looking at some tools that the monthly search traffic of &quot;resume builder&quot; is 400k. And I&#x27;m trying to learn what&#x27;s right before that. I want to find answers to 2 main questions.<p>1. What&#x27;s the main reason people start looking for resume builder?<p>2. What should it include to they feel comfortable choosing it to make their resume?<p>I&#x27;ll be really happy to discuss that with you in the comments below.
======
vfulco2
As a resume editor and owner of a professional services in Shanghai, the
"resume building" world is fractured along the lines of MS Word oriented and
everything else (LaTex, Markdown, pdf) IMHO. There have been some valiant
attempts to provide good final products in multiple formats but still the
problem seems challenging. The biz world works on MS Word regrettably even
though there are beautiful layout formats found elsewhere.

I for one would dearly like to keep all client work in markdown and then have
perfect docs created whether in pdf or .doc/.docx. There is still too much
tweaking required to get there which doesn't save time vs. pure MS Word use
which I despise. My $.02. Thanks for this thread!

------
z3t4
I guess HR looks more on the actual design and structure on the resume, rather
then what's in it. Because that's their specialty. They don't know what
C,D,C++,Java means anyway. Ten years of Java experience must mean the
applicant have worked in a coffee shop !? C and D are not good grades ... We
want someone with an A in AI. But the resume looks professional, so lets pass
him on for an interview.

/rant

